# NTU - Northern Minerals



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

Jumping Jiminies Batman! This certainly looks to be a good IPO


*Polaris Metals NL (“Polaris”) and Washington Resources Limited (“Washington”) are pleased to advise that the Initial Public Offer (“IPO”) of Northern Uranium Limited (“Northern Uranium”) * *has closed early and oversubscribed.* The IPO sought to raise up to $4,000,000 via the issue of 20,000,000 shares at 20 ¢/share. Hartleys Limited acted as Broker to the Offer.
Polaris and Washington each retain 25% (10,000,000 shares) of the expanded capital of Northern Uranium. These shares will be escrowed for two years from the date of listing which is expected to be in mid November 2006.
In closing the Offer early and oversubscribed Executive Chairman Kevin Schultz noted: “it is pleasing to receive strong endorsement of the IPO from current Polaris and Washington shareholders. *In addition we welcome the investment by two significant uranium groups: Areva NC (“Areva”) and Mega Uranium Ltd (“Mega”). The interest of such groups in Northern Uranium is an endorsement of the quality of the Company’s exploration projects.*
“Northern Uranium’s flagship 9,950km² Gardiner-Tanami Super Project, which is featured in the IPO prospectus, has potential similar to Australia’s Alligator Rivers Province and Canada’s Athabasca Basin, which hosts the world’s highest grade uranium mines”.
*Areva
French nuclear group Areva has subscribed for a 6.25% stake in Northern Uranium* via its wholly owned Australian subsidiary Cogema Australia Pty Ltd. Areva is the world leader in nuclear power and the only company to cover all industrial activities in this field with 58,000 employees committed to continuous improvement on a daily basis, making sustainable development the focal point of the group’s industrial strategy. Areva’s businesses help meet the 21st century’s greatest challenges: making energy available to all, protecting the planet, and acting responsibly towards future generations. With manufacturing facilities in 40 countries and a sales network in more than 100, Areva offers customers reliable technological solutions for CO2-free power generation and electricity transmission and distribution.
*Mega
Mega, a Canadian publicly listed resources company focusing on uranium exploration and development has also subscribed for a stake of 6.25%.* Mega trades on the Toronto TSX in Canada (TSX: MGA) and has a market capitalisation of approximately A$600 million. Mega holds a number of uranium assets in Australia, including the Ben Lomond and Maureen uranium deposits in Queensland and exploration assets in South Australia, Queensland and the Northern Territory. Mega recently made a successful off-market scrip takeover bid for Hindmarsh Resources Limited and is currently completing a similar offer for Redport Limited.


----------



## alankew (1 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

YT applied for these but hope it is better administered than MRU and that it comes onto market on a good day.Not heard anything yet if i have been successful but have 4 applications.I am waiting on result of this before looking at any more IPOs.Can you remeber if there are any options with this one.Prospectus are also pushing Athena but have to wait to see if i have any money left.Al


----------



## alankew (3 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Offer closed early on the 31st,oversubscribed but website doesnt say by how many times,fingers crossed for all applicants-especially ME


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Hey Alan, 

I can't get any, Areva and Mega took out every last share they could   

Hope you get it and its a stormer


----------



## djones (5 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey Alan,
> 
> I can't get any, Areva and Mega took out every last share they could
> 
> Hope you get it and its a stormer




Possibly buy early on?


----------



## alankew (10 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Anyone been successful in getting an allocation in this one or is it still too early


----------



## Caliente (10 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

all gone maite, my only connection to this IPO is MegaUranium...


----------



## gresim25 (13 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

wooohoo...got 10,000 shares allocated...applied for 20,000 thou. still all good... it will be interesting to see where this one is headed...i ll just put them in the drawer for some time


----------



## alankew (13 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Gresim i got 4 lots of 10000 in mine,wife and my kids names-destined to sink now!


----------



## alankew (13 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Person i emailed said offer was oversubscribed but didnt say by how much,trading starts 15Nov at 9AM WST


----------



## gresim25 (14 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

nibbling my fingers...waiting for tomorrow.....where's that coffee????


----------



## legs (14 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Looks attractive. Minimum application was 10,000 however and looks like everyone got minimum. That looks like it wasnt too oversubscribed and mightn't go off with a bang. But good luck to you all!! I wish I had the means to jump on.
Another nice float I am on is the AXT Argo Exploration float. Right up against the successful Monax tenements. Take a look. www.argoexploration.com.au


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Who took 100% profit today?

Just remember 100% profit is excellent over a period of less than 1 month!


----------



## gresim25 (15 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

I didn't take 100 profit  i think i m gonna let it sit inside for a while 

p.s. anlankew congrats  now you got 8 lots


----------



## alankew (15 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Gresim i think i will sit on these for a bit,seems to have been a popular IPO and hope that the price heads north.Lots of action in the Uranium sector at the mo and a few of the recent IPO have started coming into play.Not sure what you mean about getting 8 lots,have i missed something.I think there are some loyalty options but will have to check the prospectus.YT thanks for the heads up on this one


----------



## shinobi346 (15 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

This ones moved faster than USA.


----------



## gresim25 (15 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

hehe...alankew i just wanted to imply that your inital 4 lots doubled themselves to 8 lots at 0.20, since the IPO closed at 0.40 (100% profit)...

p.s. any good recommedations on further ipo's similar to this?

Greg


----------



## Ken (16 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

i recommend AXT but their shares are also oversubscribed by 2.


----------



## magoo (17 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Uranium - energy of the future?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200611/s1783596.htm


----------



## alankew (22 November 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Exploration activities commenced in WA and NT


----------



## alankew (27 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

NTU up 16% on no news,has been steadily rising last week or so,probably down to the rise in Uranium prices unless anyone knows anything else.I Hold


----------



## shinobi346 (27 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

I said it before but I'll say it again, this ones moving faster than USA. Seems I should have gone for this one instead.


----------



## alankew (27 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Now going ballistic,up over 35% on double the recent volume,anyone got any clues why,perhaps an announcement on the way refernce starting exploration in WA-funny time of year for this to be happening if it is an announcement


----------



## x2rider (27 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

This things an Animal . Thank god I had the day today and was able to get on early 
 Cheers martin


----------



## alankew (27 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

X2 do you think its broken out!Been on since IPO thanks to YT


----------



## alankew (27 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Just looked on Commsec and its now at 70cents


----------



## x2rider (27 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Hi Alankew
 Just to early to get anything on this . It is making a new high and the buying is just so quick . 28500 came on before and was gone in an instant . sellers coming in a $1 
 Might be time to put in some protection me thinks 
 Cheers martin


----------



## PureCoco (27 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

This was one of my first stocks being a newbie through my own DYOR. I have been very calm over the weeks only to see it go up 50% today on what I invested.  I understand it maybe hard to stay there but this is my first "rush".    Been at work all day and what a nice surprise.  though I do wish there was a tad of information on their progress.


----------



## alankew (28 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Already up and running,223k traded already,got to be something going on.Responded to ASX query last night by saying there was no reason for rise.Are they allowed to say this


----------



## alankew (28 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Spoke too soon,up at first now down


----------



## Sean K (28 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> Responded to ASX query last night by saying there was no reason for rise.Are they allowed to say this



Yep, of course, and sometimes it damages the stock. Will be interesting to see if they come out with an ann in the next few days saying they have just discovered Olympic Dam II, LOL. 
Still early days, it might recover and climb again, depending on the mood of the traders.......Have you got much in this Alan? Must be tempting to take some profits after the big gain to lock in some Christmas cheer??


----------



## alankew (28 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Kennas bought 40000 in the float and sold 10000 and kept the rest but it is very tempting-especially this morning when it went to 75cent.Will try and resist as i think there are some free options to be had as a loyalty bonus


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> X2 do you think its broken out!Been on since IPO thanks to YT




Hey Alan my Chq is yet to arrive in the mail? lol

What a rush so far,

I reckon it'll get to $1+ soon.

At $1 it's mkt cap will be $40m but it has 2 of the largest Canadian Uranium Majors as shareholders so a T/O offer would be always in the back,

Unfortunately I missed out on IPO as the shares that were being held aside by my brokers were gobbled up by the 2 Canadian U's, Good for NUT, bad for me  , never bother to get on board as it opened up at 100% premium

Good luck Alan


----------



## fma007 (28 December 2006)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

22% drop today?? anyone know why


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



			
				fma007 said:
			
		

> 22% drop today?? anyone know why



Maybe because there was no reason for it to go up so much? Was probably a lot of day traders jumping on the momentum and jumped ship when it started to turn. It's very dangerous IMO to jump on these things after the horse has bolted unless you're an experienced trader.


----------



## fma007 (2 January 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Looks like its recovered from all its recent losses and is on the way up again.. Up 12.9% today.


----------



## x2rider (3 January 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

hi folks
 Up again today with some better volume and some good numbers with limited sellers . 
 Might be time for a quick day trade

 Cheers martin


----------



## fma007 (3 January 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Yeah.. i'm glad i was in on this one.. chart looks really good as well with more potential


----------



## moses (8 January 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



			
				fma007 said:
			
		

> Yeah.. i'm glad i was in on this one.. chart looks really good as well with more potential



Anyone care to expand on why the chart "looks really good" aside from the white candles? I mean...EDE and INL and CYL and a stack of other charts have looked just like this only to settle back by 20-30% and take a snooze.

No news. Maybe this is just some fundies pick of the month after dumping zinc and nickel...


----------



## moses (30 January 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

News out now and it looks good. But share price flagging down anyway (74c) despite 1c/25c oppies for 2009. Anyone care to make sense of the markets response for me?


----------



## alankew (30 January 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Moses what news.Do you mean yesterdays announcement,cant see a new one today


----------



## moses (30 January 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> Moses what news.Do you mean yesterdays announcement,cant see a new one today



Yes thats right, yesterdays announcement.


----------



## Crash (1 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Doesnt seem to have been taken positively.


----------



## Crash (14 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Announcement of stategic alliance with Areva - havent been able to download the info yet.


----------



## Tubbles (14 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Announcement:Strategic alliance with Areva

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070214/pdf/00692931.pdf



> Northern Uranium Limited (“Northern” ASX: NTU) is pleased to announce the formation of a
> strategic alliance with French nuclear group Areva NC, via its wholly owned subsidiaries,
> Cogema Australia Pty Ltd and Afmeco Mining and Exploration Pty Ltd (together “Areva”).
> Key Highlights of the Strategic Alliance are:
> ...




Re: options entitlements


> The options will be issued at an issue price of 1 cent ($0.01) per option. These options will
> expire on 31 December 2009 and be exercisable at 25 cents ($0.25) per option.
> Details of the Proposed Options Rights Issue are set out in Section 10.3 of Northern’s IPO
> Prospectus.
> ...


----------



## Tubbles (15 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Hi guys,

Newspaper article in the Australian today



> Areva pours money into uranium
> 
> * Robin Bromby
> * February 15, 2007
> ...




I am a current holder of this stock


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey Alan my Chq is yet to arrive in the mail? lol
> 
> What a rush so far,
> 
> ...




Posted 27th Dec and looks to hit that target shortly, although appears there is resistance around 90c


----------



## Halba (15 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

prolly needs something in the way of drill results

previous hits didn't indicate anything substantial (re: prospectus)


----------



## alankew (15 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Looks like resistance might go today,be nice to hold $1.Great news to have another compant like areva with an interest and as with Mantra looks like 80c will be a great support level although looking at the price this am perhaps they could have asked for more.A drilling report now would be great or perhaps another rise in price of U and some bad news from Cigar lake


----------



## Crash (15 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Got off at .95, hoping that it comes back to low 70s before the next announcement to get back in.  May keep going up for a bit though.


----------



## alankew (16 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Up another 6c or so,looking at market depth(novice so please forgive my interpretation)seems to be  little to hold it back with only a few sellers totalling about 90k of shares up to the $1.50 mark.


----------



## greggy (16 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> Up another 6c or so,looking at market depth(novice so please forgive my interpretation)seems to be  little to hold it back with only a few sellers totalling about 90k of shares up to the $1.50 mark.



Uranium explorers with NT interests are doing very well at present.  I feel that I missed the boat with this one, but got on board the NRU boat instead.  With Areva's move into NTU, this is clearly a major positive for it. 
DYOR


----------



## alankew (19 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Amazing rise again,up another 20% cant wait for the options and maybe even an exploration/drilling announcement or perhaps there is one on the way.Depth looks like lots of original holders from IPO so very little to hold this back ATM


----------



## Halba (19 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

mkt cap over 120mil incl new options

justify that?

its all a big ramp isnt it


----------



## Tubbles (20 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Newpaper article Bloomberg



> Areva Seeks Uranium in Australia to Tap Nuclear Boom (Update1)
> 
> By Angela Macdonald-Smith
> 
> ...





Areva has stated that it wishes to take up all its option entitlements and has secured agreements with both Polaris and Washington Resources.




> Areva has advised Northern that it is its present intention to take up its full entitlement to the
> proposed options issue. The New Shares issued to Areva will be entitled to participate in the
> Proposed Options Rights Issue.







> Areva has advised Northern that it has also entered into binding agreements with Washington
> and Polaris to acquire some of their respective options when allotted under the Proposed
> Options Rights Issue. Subject to Northern issuing the options, Washington and Polaris have
> agreed to subscribe for their respective entitlements and have agreed, subject to completion of
> ...


----------



## dubiousinfo (20 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

While everyone has seen the SP of NTU double over the last few days, it seems that POL and WRL have been forgotten.

POL and WRL each hold around 25% of NTU. They each hold 10mil shares and at $1.60 for NTU thats $16mil to POL and WRL.

In addition NTU is due to announce a 1:2 non-renouncable rights offer for opies with an exercise price of 20c and issued at 1c.

POL and WRL will get 5mil opies with a value of $1.40 (based on a SP of $1.60) which is worth another $7mil to each of them.

So total value of the NTU holding for both companies after the rights ssue will be $23mil.
Even if the SP of NTU drops back to $1.00, That will still be $14mil in value.

I couldn't decide which company to go for. POL has the better prospects with its other tenements but WRL has a smaller Mkt Cap, so  grabbed some of both.


----------



## greggy (20 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



			
				dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> While everyone has seen the SP of NTU double over the last few days, it seems that POL and WRL have been forgotten.
> 
> POL and WRL each hold around 25% of NTU. They each hold 10mil shares and at $1.60 for NTU thats $16mil to POL and WRL.
> 
> ...



NTU's amazing run has continued with another good rise today. I feel that Areva's JV with them is behind most of this rise.  May be this is the continuation of better things to come as more and more uranium explorers will be under the radar of large international companies.
DYOR


----------



## alankew (21 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Any techies any idea where this is heading


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

heading for a correction (but keep a close eye on it).


----------



## krisbarry (21 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



			
				dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> While everyone has seen the SP of NTU double over the last few days, it seems that POL and WRL have been forgotten.
> 
> POL and WRL each hold around 25% of NTU. They each hold 10mil shares and at $1.60 for NTU thats $16mil to POL and WRL.
> 
> ...




Very importants points, and yes I agree both POL and WRL have failed to run like they should have.  Maybe much of the market is not so aware about the facts yet, but in time will be.


----------



## purple (27 February 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

NTU's Bollinger Bands doing a Roseanne Barr...


----------



## alankew (2 March 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Ann out re recent agreement with Areva and issue of 6million shares to an Areva subsidiary and receipt of $4.8m for shares


----------



## alankew (6 March 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Has held up remarkably well in the market turmoil especially considering it is a U hopeful.Issue of options that are to be allocated 6 months from listing could be supporting the price and also exploration expected to commence March/April or when the wet season is over


----------



## purple (21 March 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

phew! coming to, at last. 

was getting a bit worried there...watching my holding dwindle into the depths of red - as i got onto NTU late.  

surely it must have found support at the 1.20s. agree with you, alankew, NTU was not very much affected by the selloff turmoil. in fact it had a mind of its own..in fact, it had a 6% increase from 28 Feb to 3 Mar, while the biggie PDN was on its skis.


----------



## greggy (1 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

NTU released their Mar 07 Quarterly Report yesterday.
Highlights are as follows:
• Formation of a strategic alliance with French nuclear group Areva NC,
via its wholly owned subsidiaries, Cogema Australia Pty Ltd and Afmeco
Mining and Exploration Pty Ltd (“Areva”).
• Areva the operator of uranium exploration and development of the
Gardiner-Tanami Super Project and Denison Range Project.
• $2.7million budget approved for Areva’s 2007 operations on Gardiner-
Tanami commencing in May.
• Several new uranium targets identified at the Kurundi Project, N.T.
following airborne survey. Follow-up on-ground exploration activities
commenced, with drilling to follow.
• Two new exploration licences applied for at the Gardiner-Tanami
Super Project.
Areva is indeed a very strong partner. This explains much of the recent euphoria concerning NTU.
Not holding as yet, but am watching with interest.  They're right next door to PXR at its Tanami Project and I hold PXR options, hoping for the nearology effect upon any exploration success.    
DYOR


----------



## purple (1 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

come on NTU..you've been stalled for so long...on yer horses, ya beast!!

:horse: 

NTU has obviously a lot of potential, for Areva to come join in...just that the sp doesn' reflect its true value, i think.


----------



## greggy (4 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

I spoke by phone a couple of days ago to Robin Wilson, NTU's General Manger to gain a better feel for the company and its prospects.  He is excited about the Gardiner-Tanami Super Project.  Areva has taken a placement of 6 million shares at 80c and has taken over as exploration manager for the project.  Surveying, as well as surface sampling will take place this year on this massive project. 
It was interesting to note that NTU initially approached Areva about the possibility of a JV. As Areva wanted to boost its uranium interests in Australia, it gladly came to the party.  The exploration budget for 07 will be $2.7million on this project. Mr Wilson further told me that Areva wants to increase its uranium interests even further and finds the NT particularly attractive.  Mr Wilson also said that he's aware that PXR has interesting ground prospective for uranium next door to it in the Tanami region and also noted that NTU has recently applied for 2 new exploration licences in the region.
I'm very impressed with the way in which NTU has so far delivered a strong increase in value for shareholders along with an option issue that is very attractive.  I'm watching this one with interest. 
DYOR


----------



## purple (4 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

great stuff to hear, greggy. I'm a long term holder (or short term if it delivers good gains!!).

the announcements on the exploration has been relatively quiet after the euphoria of the JV with Areva. 

what we need is one solid announcement on its uranium and NTU should fly.


----------



## greggy (4 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



purple said:


> great stuff to hear, greggy. I'm a long term holder (or short term if it delivers good gains!!).
> 
> the announcements on the exploration has been relatively quiet after the euphoria of the JV with Areva.
> 
> what we need is one solid announcement on its uranium and NTU should fly.



Hi Purple,

For Areva to be so heavily involved is a great sign for NTU's future.  Areva have a great history in choosing well.  For Areva to be in charge of the Gardiner-Tanami Super Project shows how serious they are about the project.  Areva would have done a good deal of research before joining up with NTU.  As I've said previously, I don't hold any NTU at present but hold a good number of options in PXR who are next door to NTU in the Tanami area.  I've got a strong feeling that Areva are going to be doing a number of deals in the NT as  NT contains a lot of the most prospective and high grade uranium ground in the world. The future indeed looks bright for uranium, its just a question IMO of not overpaying for any stocks.  
DYOR


----------



## purple (4 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Greggy,

i was checking out PXR too, but held back because I didn't want to over extend myself into too many explorers during May...

there's so much of the 'follow the leader' kind of thing...

ERN follows BMN, BMN follows PDN
PXR follows NTU
ECH follows SMM

wanted NTU to start showing some strong movement before I commit to PXR....that might be a bit late, but at least then it's a confirmed uptrend..


----------



## greggy (4 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



purple said:


> Greggy,
> 
> i was checking out PXR too, but held back because I didn't want to over extend myself into too many explorers during May...
> 
> ...




Fair enough, Purple.  I'm following this one closely as it may well have serious implications for PXR due to the nearology effect.  Any positive results from its Gardiner-Super Tanami Prject may not only push up NTU's share price, but also have the same positive result for PXR's price. Should NTU get some good results I wouldn't be surprised if Areva doesn't take it over down the track.  Its very early days, but Areva's interest is very high having taken over as the operator of the project.  One of Areva's directors has been also recently appointed to the NTU board.  In months and years to come IMO many more uranium producers and explorers will be taken over by large foreign companies.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (7 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

NTU had a strong day today. Up 31c to $1.71 on turnover of 518,265, fairly reasonable turnover for a stock like this.  No news announced today.  Maybe more traders are starting to realise how serious Areva is in relation to the Gardiner-Tanami Super Project having recently taken over (1 May 07) as the operator of this project. Any other possible explanations out there?
DYOR


----------



## alankew (7 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Greggy last email I received off Robin Wilson(5th May)said that they expected to have results to announce to the market ref Gardiner project  in July.Didnt ask about anything else.


----------



## greggy (7 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



alankew said:


> Greggy last email I received off Robin Wilson(5th May)said that they expected to have results to announce to the market ref Gardiner project  in July.Didnt ask about anything else.



Alankew, thanks for the info.  I found Robin Wilson to be very helpful and positive about NTU's partnership with Areva. To have such a big partner with deep pockets is a major plus.  No doubt this will give traders a number of opportunities to move in and out of the stock.  Given that both NT and SA are uranium friendly,  more traders will continue to look to these parts of Australia for uranium opportunities. 
DYOR


----------



## ta2693 (7 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



purple said:


> Greggy,
> 
> i was checking out PXR too, but held back because I didn't want to over extend myself into too many explorers during May...
> 
> ...




Generally I feel investing in follower can have better return than investing in leader after the leader breaks out. e.g. recently ERN performance better than BMN, BMN performance better than PDN. ECH performance better than SMM.
The question is "will PXR performance be better than NTU in the near future?"


----------



## greggy (7 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



ta2693 said:


> Generally I feel investing in follower can have better return than investing in leader after the leader breaks out. e.g. recently ERN performance better than BMN, BMN performance better than PDN. ECH performance better than SMM.
> The question is "will PXR performance be better than NTU in the near future?"



Ta2693, I have recently purchased a large number of options in PXR on the back of its strong ground position next door to NTU in the NT.  I feel that PXR has been well and truly overlooked.  With Areva having shown such strong interest in NTU, I feel that a large company may well do the same with PXR down the track.  At this stage its very early days, the same could also be said of NTU.  Throughout the past four years in particular, I have been lucky enough to make good use of the nearology effect in order a number of solid gains.  I have also largely stuck to overlooked stocks in order to maximise profits.  IMO PXR fits both my categories pretty well.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (8 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Ntu has gone up another 14c today to $1.85.  It has today announced the  completion of first pass on-ground field work at the Kurundi Uranium Project, 100km southeast of Tennant Creek in the Northern Territory.
The field work included geological mapping, prospecting, rock-chip sampling and spectrometry analysis aimed at checking the significance of some of the new uranium targets identified in an airborne radiometric survey and described in an ASX announcement on 20 March, 2007.  An initial focus of the on-ground field work was the Munadgee prospecting shaft located near the western boundary of the Kurundi exploration licence, where previous channel sampling at a depth of 40m returned assays of 0.82% U3O8 over 1.2m. Rock chip samples along the trend were tested using a portable spectrometer and some, particularly felsic rocks from old prospecting pits 800m southeast of the Munadgee shaft, returned high spectrometric measurements for uranium. The rock chip samples have been submitted for confirmation assay.
A report is being prepared on the results of the on-ground field work, and further details will be released when assay results are available. 
DYOR


----------



## alankew (8 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Greggy also noticed the rise the last few days,ann doesnt seem to contain anything we didnt already know,any idea if this is the only reason for the rise-wish all my stocks did this-another one i hold had an ann today wich seemed positive but went down


----------



## greggy (8 May 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



alankew said:


> Greggy also noticed the rise the last few days,ann doesnt seem to contain anything we didnt already know,any idea if this is the only reason for the rise-wish all my stocks did this-another one i hold had an ann today wich seemed positive but went down



Alankew, NTU's share price sure looks healthier during the past 2 days, up a total of 44 cents.  2007 is set to be a very active year for NTU. With Areva on board, interest is continuing to build. 
DYOR


----------



## greggy (1 June 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

NTU went up nearly 10% yesterday and is up another 5% today to $1.59.
Recently cashed up and being more active on the exploration front, more investors seem to be paying more attention to this one.  
DYOR


----------



## purple (1 June 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

ever since the excitement generated by Areva coming in, NTU has not been able to break past the $1.85 resistance and has been yo-yoing around on various announcements.

30 Apr : Cashflow report : sp not much changed
1 May : Exploration Budget approved for Areva operations :sp up
9 May : Initial ground work on Kurundi project : sp down(also due to May)

seems like the market is only holding dear the words 'Areva' and 'Gardiner Tanami Super Project'. 

any good news featuring these 2 words will send the sp up again.

i hope NTU is firming up something on the GTSP and will come out with their guns blazing. been a long time waiting for them. I still hold and haven't deserted NTU cause of the big boys Areva.


----------



## greggy (2 June 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



purple said:


> ever since the excitement generated by Areva coming in, NTU has not been able to break past the $1.85 resistance and has been yo-yoing around on various announcements.
> 
> 30 Apr : Cashflow report : sp not much changed
> 1 May : Exploration Budget approved for Areva operations :sp up
> ...




I'm not holding NTU, but I'm monitoring the situation carefully as PXR is next door to them in the Tanami area.  IMO any positive news coming from NTU's Super Gardiner-Tanami Super Project may well have a strong effect on PXR's share price due to the nearology effect.   
To have Areva on board is a very big plus for the company. Areva would have studied NTU's prospects carefully before becoming involved. For them to become the operator of the Super Gardiner-Tanami Super Project shows just how serious they are about the prospectivity of the region.  Also, Mega Uranium is also a significant shareholder.  They too must be pretty keen on the area.
Compared to other uranium explorers, NTU has held up rather well. Its options, issued at 1c each, are also well above the dollar mark.  IMO NTU is holding up well largely  because of the Areva connection, both as a major shareholder and operator of the Super Gardiner-Tanami Project.
DYOR


----------



## purple (3 June 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Yep Greggy, Northern Uranium in Frankfurt up 5.75%. hope it keeps this trend.

say, can the NTU share price have your duck as a mascot? looks pretty optimistic to me and could speak of better things to come.


----------



## greggy (4 June 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



purple said:


> Yep Greggy, Northern Uranium in Frankfurt up 5.75%. hope it keeps this trend.
> 
> say, can the NTU share price have your duck as a mascot? looks pretty optimistic to me and could speak of better things to come.



Hi purple,

My 2 year old daughter chose the duck a couple of weeks ago for me and would get upset if I gave it to anybody else.  The NTU share price has continued its recent run today and is up slightly on thin volume. Interest seems to have increased in this stock since Areva took over as the operator of the Super Gardiner-Tanami Project at the start of May 07.  
DYOR


----------



## purple (4 June 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

LOL no worries, greggy. 

NTU's 4th attempt to break the 1.90 resistance, and if successful, the 2.00 psychological barrier will be broken, then we'll really see some things happen. 3 unsuccssful attempts in the past sent the price right down 25% every time it neared 1.90.

volume slowly rising.


----------



## greggy (4 June 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



purple said:


> LOL no worries, greggy.
> 
> NTU's 4th attempt to break the 1.90 resistance, and if successful, the 2.00 psychological barrier will be broken, then we'll really see some things happen. 3 unsuccssful attempts in the past sent the price right down 25% every time it neared 1.90.
> 
> volume slowly rising.




Nice chart Purple. It will be nice to see where it heads from here.  As NTU is now increasing its exploration efforts, no doubt more traders are getting on board.
DYOR


----------



## stargazer (9 August 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Hi all

Whats happened to this stock was 1.55 not long ago.  This seemed to have a promising situation instead it has dipped significantly.

Cheers
SG


----------



## YELNATS (9 August 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



stargazer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Whats happened to this stock was 1.55 not long ago.  This seemed to have a promising situation instead it has dipped significantly.
> 
> ...





Bought into this stock at well over $1 some time ago, then received the NTUO options virtually for free which was nice. Topped up recently at just under $1. Fundamentals haven't changed. It appears to have sound prospects and connections, so I can't see why it shouldn't recover and go on from there, especially when uranium comes back into favour.

regards YN


----------



## powerkoala (9 August 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



stargazer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Whats happened to this stock was 1.55 not long ago.  This seemed to have a promising situation instead it has dipped significantly.
> 
> ...




Uranium bulls are gone, uranium spot price down another $10, not enough news, buyers are disappearing from market, sellers are not patient enough. any more reasons?
still holding and big loss from here.


----------



## stargazer (13 August 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Hi all

This is still going down will be at PXR price if it keeps going like this.  Would have to be a bargain buy surely.

Cheers
SG


----------



## powerkoala (17 August 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

any idea who is that "robot seller"?
sp went up 60%+ then due to this crazy thing, it went down to -5%.
what is the idea behind selling like this?


----------



## YELNATS (17 August 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



powerkoala said:


> any idea who is that "robot seller"?
> sp went up 60%+ then due to this crazy thing, it went down to -5%.
> what is the idea behind selling like this?




What happened with NTU today? No announcements but price went from 
42.5c overnight to a high of 68c then back down to 42c. At one stage it went down from 68c to 42c in 15 minutes. Volumes were very low with hardly any transactions above $10,000.

Any ideas what is happening with this company? Is anything in the wind, apart from being ridiculously oversold?


----------



## powerkoala (17 August 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



YELNATS said:


> What happened with NTU today? No announcements but price went from
> 42.5c overnight to a high of 68c then back down to 42c. At one stage it went down from 68c to 42c in 15 minutes. Volumes were very low with hardly any transactions above $10,000.
> 
> Any ideas what is happening with this company? Is anything in the wind, apart from being ridiculously oversold?




someone or "something" just keep selling down, until sp down to negatif area. about the bulls, no idea why. 
only waiting for the airborne result as far as i know.


----------



## powerkoala (20 August 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

another "robot" trading.
does anyone know who is doing this selling?
it keeps appearing every now and then.
what is the purpose?
to push the price down?


----------



## powerkoala (27 September 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

another quiet day for ntu.
other uranium sp are moving, but this one just stay there.
anyone still following this?
cheers


----------



## Mazrox (28 September 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

I still have a few options PK. Looking at the price now, I'm glad I sold my heads at around the $1.50 mark ($1.54 from memory) - I needed the money for something else. Still watch what it's doing, though.

I got some of NTU in the IPO, so I can't complain, but the share price movement over the last few months is hard to fathom...

Maz


----------



## powerkoala (17 October 2007)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

nice movement this couple days.
up 6% yesterday and up 10% today.
strong on buyers side.
looking good on the chart as well.
good luck holders.


----------



## alankew (17 June 2008)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Ann out this morning,Kurundi Project Expanded to include Phosphate,up 10% atm but on small volume.Was to be expected but just wish that they would bring out some news re U.Moving up a bit now not much on the bid side but check out the sell side,not much resistance atm


----------



## alankew (2 July 2008)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Ann out re Option to acquire Munadgee Mine at Kurundi,http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080702/pdf/00856641.pdf  Sounds ike a good ann to me  especially the sum of money involved also mention of Phoshpate exploration but no trades at all.I am hoping all my companies now announce that they are going bust at least that way it will get my heart pumping


----------



## yap (5 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

The securities of NTU will be placed in pre-open at the request of the company pending the release of an announcement by the company.

05 Aug 2010 12:58


----------



## yap (9 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Northern Uranium Limited (“Northern Uranium”) has entered into a binding Letter of Intent with leading mineral exploration company, Jiangsu Eastern China Non-Ferrous Metals Investment
Holding Co., Ltd, an affiliate of East China Exploration & Development Bureau (“ECE”)
• ECE to acquire 108 million Northern Uranium shares at $0.145 per share, raising approximately A$15.7m
• Subscription price represents a 58% premium to the 1 month VWAP1
• Investment is subject to ECE due diligence, regulatory and shareholder approvals of Northern Uranium shares
• ECE to emerge with 51% shareholding2
Overview in Northern Uranium


----------



## nioka (18 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



yap said:


> Northern Uranium Limited (“Northern Uranium”) has entered into a binding Letter of Intent with leading mineral exploration company, Jiangsu Eastern China Non-Ferrous Metals Investment
> Holding Co., Ltd, an affiliate of East China Exploration & Development Bureau (“ECE”)
> • ECE to acquire 108 million Northern Uranium shares at $0.145 per share, raising approximately A$15.7m
> • Subscription price represents a 58% premium to the 1 month VWAP1
> ...




This one looks like the Lynas story reincarnated. I doubt that either paryt will allow a majority shareholding in a company that has such good prospects with strategic resources. Companies like this should go to their own shareholders first. I hold a few NTU on the basis of its rare earth prospects. Obviously that opinion is backed up by the Chinese wanting to get majority control. NTU is one to watch, particularly as a long termer.


----------



## nioka (18 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

On 9 August, 2010 Northern Uranium announced it had signed a binding Letter of Intent with Jiangsu Eastern China Non-Ferrous Metals Investment Holding Co., Ltd, an affiliate of East China Exploration & Development Bureau (?ECE?).
Subject to approval from Northern Uranium shareholders, ECE will invest about A$15.7m in your Company at a share subscription price of A$0.145 per share.
The Northern Uranium Board believes the proposed deal is a major development for your Company. It will allow it to move ahead with a funded and aggressive exploration program across our uranium and rare earth portfolio, with the support of a highly credentialed Chinese partner. ECE is very supportive of Northern Uranium?s strategy, and of our operating and off-take arrangements with Areva.
In addition to shareholder approval, ECE?s investment is subject to completion of formal documentation and due diligence and regulatory approvals including FIRB and Chinese provincial government approvals.
On completion, ECE will hold 51% of Northern Uranium?s share capital on an undiluted basis. It will have the right to nominate three representatives onto the Board and, along with the Company?s existing Board members, to approve the appointment of an additional two independent Australian Board members. While this will initially produce a large Board of nine, this will be reviewed over time in light of the size and requirements of the Company and in accordance with applicable principles of Australian corporate governance.
The share price at which ECE may invest in Northern Uranium represents a 58% premium to the 1 month volume weighted average price of Northern Uranium shares (up to and including 4 August 2010, being the last trading day prior to the day on which a trading halt was requested in respect of Northern Uranium shares).
What are the benefits for Northern Uranium?
Northern Uranium is an exploration company relying on the support of capital markets for success and the Board is delighted to have entered into this arrangement with a highly credentialed Chinese counterparty. The transaction validates the strategy of compiling our portfolio of uranium and heavy rare earth elements (?HREE?) projects in Australia. Both commodities are highly leveraged to the ?new energy? market which is set for rapid growth, underpinned by the continued process of urbanisation and industrialisation of China and other emerging economies.

Critically, the proposed investment by ECE will provide the Company with a substantial funding platform to aggressively explore and add value to its asset base. This is at a time when capital market conditions remain very challenging, especially for early-stage explorers such as Northern Uranium. ECE also brings a wealth of exploration experience and skills and access to further funds that will help the Company execute its strategy.
As I mentioned earlier, ECE is supportive of Northern Uranium?s strategic alliance with global uranium leader AREVA in relation to the Company?s Gardiner-Tanami uranium assets, and has confirmed its intent to work in close commercial cooperation with AREVA on uranium related developments at the project. ECE does not intend to control the sale of future products.
ECE background
ECE is a major Chinese mineral exploration, development and mining group based in Nanjing, which has been in operation since 1955 and has more than 4,000 employees.
Its track record includes the discovery more than 160 ore deposits in China, including iron ore, base metals and gold, with a potential value in excess of $10 billion. In addition, ECE has several mines and refining operations including Youxi Jindong lead-zinc mine and refining operations, Fujian Taiyangshan gold mine, Yunan Boka gold mine and Anhui Matou copper-molybdenum mine.
ECE also holds a 22.14% interest in ASX listed minerals explorer, Arafura Resources (ASX:ARU).
What are the next steps?
The Board is now focussed on implementing the steps set out in the Letter of Intent for the completion of due diligence, formalisation of documentation and obtaining of all necessary shareholder and regulatory approvals.
It is expected that due diligence will be completed by the end of September, with shareholder approval documentation (including an Independent Expert?s report on the transaction) to be dispatched shortly thereafter. It is our aim to complete the transaction before the end of this calendar year.
In the meantime, the Board will be focussing on the previously announced drill programme for the Gardiner-Tanami project, including a Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling program, detailed geological and structural mapping of target areas including several new targets, and airborne Electromagnetic (EM) surveys over recently granted tenements.
We will continue to communicate with you as we progress with this exciting stage in the growth of your Company, and we look forward to your ongoing support.
If you have any further questions, I encourage you to contact our Managing Director George Bauk on +61 8 94812344.
Yours sincerely
KEVIN SCHULTZ Chairman


----------



## nioka (19 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

NTU up over 20% today. My purchase, in two days is showing over 35% gain. Plenty of ups and downs to come in my opinion. NTU could be a volatile stock until the finances and the failure or success of the Chinese majority holding offer are settled. With the history of Lynas in the background setting a precedent I can't see them getting majority ownership. On that basis I'm happy to invest. The current market cap is very low considering the potential resource.


----------



## nioka (23 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

A lot of the risk has now been taken out of an investment in NTU with the news that it is LYC that has been the big buyer and has issued a substantial shareholder notice. They now hold approximately 9.5% and effectively have a blocking percentage. This is good news as the market obviously has confidence in LYC and this is already being reflected in the SP for NTU.

Early days but the possibilities are there.


----------



## AngusSmart (23 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

I was about to see what you thought, i was holding this stock since friday and offloaded today. was so glad lynas announcement came out and lit this stock on fire, was a pretty boring day otherwise.

am keen to jump in again, seems like its got good fundamentals but would like to wait a little untill things start happening a bit..

where to from here?....


----------



## nioka (23 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



AngusSmart said:


> I was about to see what you thought, i was holding this stock since friday and offloaded today. was so glad lynas announcement came out and lit this stock on fire, was a pretty boring day otherwise.
> 
> am keen to jump in again, seems like its got good fundamentals but would like to wait a little untill things start happening a bit..
> 
> where to from here?....




Personally I was not prepared to sell today. Sometimes it pays to sell on an announcement and buy back as the selling reduces the price. That works where the announcement was expected and the price had factored in the news. In this case the announcement came from left field and was not foreseen so todays price should reflect the extra value that Lynas will add to NTU.

The NTU market cap is low compared to potential. There is however still a lot of water to flow under the bridge but with Lynas the water has risen and will flow faster. NTU is still a spec until drill results prove the resource and until the Chinese controling offer is put to one side.

This is another stock that I am going to use to try to turn $5,000 into $50,000 in two years. Actually multiples of $5,000. But DYOR


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (31 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Lot's of movement in this stock in the past couple of weeks. Some very high volumes and market depth showing the proportion of buyers is much higher relative to sellers - why all the sudden interest in this stock? Perhaps a piece of positive news soon?


----------



## Southern X (31 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

I wonder if today's sp movement is in part due to a combination of momo players, but more importantly, fund managers who want a "sexy" REE play to disclose in their August portfolio -- and who have missed this whole REE play to date. On the other hand today's trade won't settle this month.

Concerning yesterday's lost posts:

The Chinese 51%(?) stake, and FIRB is a moot point at least until the truth machine begins to define an economic ore body. They have provided the cash for drilling, but their majority stake does take NTU out of takeover play. Yes, I know, I'm getting ahead of myself here. At this juncture I simply hope there are only a tiny fraction of the LYC dramas.

SX


----------



## nioka (31 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



Southern X said:


> The Chinese 51%(?) stake, and FIRB is a moot point at least until the truth machine begins to define an economic ore body. They have provided the cash for drilling, but their majority stake does take NTU out of takeover play. Yes, I know, I'm getting ahead of myself here. At this juncture I simply hope there are only a tiny fraction of the LYC dramas.
> 
> SX




The Chinese offer for a 51% interest is as good as dead and buried. The SP is allready well ahead of their offer. The Lynas purchase is a blocking bid as I see it. Then there is shareholders approval, I doubt they would get that. There is also the FIRB but I doubt it will get that far.

Maybe they will come up with another bid. I doubt that also.

Glad I got into this one early. Maybe it is a bubble about to burst. I doubt that the bubble is fully inflated if that is the case.


----------



## Southern X (31 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Just reading this:

In the short term, five years or more, there is room in the market for non-Chinese production of light rare earths, such as praseodymium, neodymium and samarium. There is room in the market beginning now for new sources of the heavy rare earths, terbium and dysprosium.

China has immense resources of the light rare earths that can be developed over the next 10 years, but the Chinese exploration industry does not believe that sufficient additional resources of the heavy rare earths can be found or developed, at this time, to meet known future needs.

The race is on for the heavy rare earths. Chinese and non-Chinese exploration companies are aggressively looking at REE mining opportunities that can produce HREEs in such quantity as to justify their production. The open issues are pricing, access to processing technology, the relative value of producing REE metals and alloys at the mine and the survival and/or growth of an independent Western (i.e., non-Chinese) rare earth permanent magnet industry.

http://www.theaureport.com/pub/na/7229

Nioka, don't you mean that the Chinese offer is, " dead, cremated and buried." If your speculation proves correct, and I see your point, then a pp will soon be forthcoming to pay the drillers, labs, etc. 

At this sp it will be far less dilutive, and I look forward to taking part, with the same deal as ARU at $0.60, and LYC at $0.45.

SX


----------



## nioka (31 August 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



Southern X said:


> Nioka, don't you mean that the Chinese offer is, " dead, cremated and buried." If your speculation proves correct, and I see your point, then a pp will soon be forthcoming to pay the drillers, labs, etc.
> 
> At this sp it will be far less dilutive, and I look forward to taking part, with the same deal as ARU at $0.60, and LYC at $0.45.
> 
> SX





There is no doubt that NTU would need more funds to develop a mine etc. OR a partner. That partner may well be LYC. I would not be surprised if a takeover by LYC was initiated. Anything could happen with this stock. I would like to see an SPP and I definitely would take part.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (1 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

NTU in a trading halt today, I imagine it's due to the +22% surge during the day yesterday? Anyone heard any news to say otherwise?


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (1 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Nevermind, just checked the ASX.

They've requested a trading halt for an announcment for a capital raising.


----------



## nioka (1 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> There is no doubt that NTU would need more funds to develop a mine etc. OR a partner. That partner may well be LYC. I would not be surprised if a takeover by LYC was initiated. Anything could happen with this stock. I would like to see an SPP and I definitely would take part.




Looks like we are either going to have that SPP...OR ....maybe they are issuing LYC with share offer that will give them a larger holding. Either way it would be a positive move forward.


----------



## Southern X (1 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

For LYC to acquire NTU they would have to go into debt or issue further shares. I'm obviously not ruling out an LYC t/o. Though strategically it makes sense at some point in the future for LYC to t/o NTU, but a combination of a couple of cash flow positive years for LYC and a clear (if not defined) idea of NTU's ore body will have to occur.

LYC's only REE shortcoming is its lack of HREEs, and in NTU this problem is profitably resolved. I wouldn't be surprised if LYC, through Rhodia(?) may be putting people together to look at metallurgy. I would be surprised if either the Chinese significantly upped their offer, or LYC made a bid to t/o. The pp's price will be in the $0.20s (I hope), with NTU remaining independent.

SX


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (3 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

NTU announced a 2 for 5 renounceable rights issue at 16 cents per share. Quite a discount to the current price!


----------



## nioka (3 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



KurwaJegoMac said:


> NTU announced a 2 for 5 renounceable rights issue at 16 cents per share. Quite a discount to the current price!




A very good result for shareholders. These rights are tradeable so they are as good as a dividend. While it may cause some volatility in the SP I do believe that the SP will continue to trend up while ever the rare earth price keeps increasing.

The Chinese may come back with an increased offer. They are not yet out of the picture.


----------



## Huitzii (3 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

This is very good for existing holders, I wish that I was one of them  but im not as yet.
Ive been waiting to see a good entry point in the last week, but it hasn't presented itself yet.
I will be hoping for some consolidation after some short selling after the topups occur hopefully I can get in at about .21 in a couple of weeks time.
good luck to all holders
DYOR


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (3 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> A very good result for shareholders. These rights are tradeable so they are as good as a dividend. While it may cause some volatility in the SP I do believe that the SP will continue to trend up while ever the rare earth price keeps increasing.
> 
> The Chinese may come back with an increased offer. They are not yet out of the picture.




Fair call - as with most raisings the short term SP will be hit due to the dilution. That being said they've got a revised proposal from the ECE under discussion, it will be interesting to find out the specifics. Either way long term outlook looks good - drilling commencing in early October 2010


----------



## nioka (3 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



Huitzii said:


> This is very good for existing holders, I wish that I was one of them  but im not as yet.
> Ive been waiting to see a good entry point in the last week, but it hasn't presented itself yet.
> I will be hoping for some consolidation after some short selling after the topups occur hopefully I can get in at about .21 in a couple of weeks time.
> good luck to all holders
> DYOR




Todays price plus the issue rights is not far off an average of your 21c. Even with this issue the company will not have an excessive market cap bearing in mind the potential given the rare earth shortages and price increases.


----------



## Huitzii (3 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> Todays price plus the issue rights is not far off an average of your 21c. Even with this issue the company will not have an excessive market cap bearing in mind the potential given the rare earth shortages and price increases.




After doing a bit of maths on this one I came up with a share price of .18 after the issue.
currently 49M shares plus 40% (2 for 5) =  68.6M shares
Close before trading halt was .26 CPS
49M x .26 = $12740000
12740000 /68.6m = 0.185 CPS
This is without factoring in any premium on the  MC of 26M

If I was to use only the the MC
26M/68.6m shares = .37 (currently undervalued)

Does this make sense as I'm only new to this sort of evaluation and now ive confused myself lol


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (3 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



Huitzii said:


> After doing a bit of maths on this one I came up with a share price of .18 after the issue.
> currently 49M shares plus 40% (2 for 5) =  68.6M shares
> Close before trading halt was .26 CPS
> 49M x .26 = $12740000
> ...




Here's what I got for the value of your shares after the dilution:

49M existing shares at $0.26    	$12,740,000
19.6M news shares for $0.16    	$3,136,000
Value of 68.6M shares    	        $15,876,000
Ex-rights value per share   	        $0.231 ($15,876,000/68.6M shares)

Sourced the calculations from:

http://www.investopedia.com/articles/stocks/05/062905.asp

Good overview of rights issues too if you're interested.


----------



## nioka (3 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



Huitzii said:


> After doing a bit of maths on this one I came up with a share price of .18 after the issue.
> currently 49M shares plus 40% (2 for 5) =  68.6M shares
> Close before trading halt was .26 CPS
> 49M x .26 = $12740000
> ...




You have to make adjustment for the value and the benefit of the extra cash. There is dilution but there also is a bigger and better funded company. The need for a cap raising was partly factored into the SP before the announcement was made. There was always the thought that a new issue would be made to sophisticated investors and not to shareholders. The fact that shareholders were given the discounted shares was a better outcome that most expected so the SP was probably a little lower that it could have been if this had been known earlier. 

I look at it as a plus. A chance for some cheap new issue shares and a chance today to buy both options and new shares that will also carry the rights to more new issue shares. I have taken that upoday.


----------



## nioka (3 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



KurwaJegoMac said:


> Here's what I got for the value of your shares after the dilution:
> 
> 49M existing shares at $0.26    	$12,740,000
> 19.6M news shares for $0.16    	$3,136,000
> ...




I came up with 23.5 as my buy price today. Tried to jump the queue by offering 24.5 and had my order filled at that price (24.5). A cent or two here or there will not matter much in the long run. I'm expecting it to perform well. Lynas are no beginners in this game and that is a confidence booster for me.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (3 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> I came up with 23.5 as my buy price today. Tried to jump the queue by offering 24.5 and had my order filled at that price (24.5). A cent or two here or there will not matter much in the long run. I'm expecting it to perform well. Lynas are no beginners in this game and that is a confidence booster for me.




You're quite right - a few cents either way won't matter in the long run. I've been accumulating NTU up to 0.26 currently and depending on how drilling goes next month I may upsize my position.

Holding Lynas too


----------



## Huitzii (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



KurwaJegoMac said:


> Here's what I got for the value of your shares after the dilution:
> 
> 49M existing shares at $0.26    	$12,740,000
> 19.6M news shares for $0.16    	$3,136,000
> ...




Thanks for that link,now i can see how it works.
With a market cap of 24m does this make them undervalued?


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



Huitzii said:


> Thanks for that link,now i can see how it works.
> With a market cap of 24m does this make them undervalued?




Not necessarily - just because it has a low market cap, doesn't make it undervalued. You need to compare it with other companies and see what their market cap and fundamentals are.

So for example lets take NTU and ABC where ABC is some sort of uranium mining company similar to NTU. 

If you just looked at MarCap:

ABC: $31m
NTU: $24m

You only know that NTU is valued at less than ABC - does this make it undervalued? Not necessarily - it makes NTU _cheaper_ than ABC but without knowing _why_ it's cheaper you can't conclude that it's undervalued.

As a very, very basic example, lets say you compare those two using profit (i'm using fake figures here):

ABC: Profit = $2m, MarCap: $31m
NTU: Profit = $2m, MarCap: $24m

Here you can see that both ABC and NTU are earning the same amount of profit per year, but NTU is significantly more cheaper than ABC. Does this make NTU undervalued? Not necessarily  It's undervalued from a pure profit perspective, but it could have less assets than ABC or it's earnings forecast may have dropped, or some other announcement has been made to bring down it's SP - conversely ABC may be getting yoy growth of 10% compared to NTU at 2% which would be why ABC could have a higher market cap (better future earnings potential), etc., etc. 

So you can't draw a conclusion straight from market cap - you need to have a look at the company fundamentals more broadly. That being said, the market cap is a useful filter to ensure you're comparing similar sized companies - you wouldn't compare the fundamentals of a $2 billion market cap company to a $20 million market cap company.


----------



## nioka (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Anyone holding NTU can smile today. The SP is rocketing. While the options have increased they are lagging well behind the heads and are the cheapest entry but the gap is widening by the minute. Something must be going on behind the scenes. a speeding ticket must be around the bend. NTU is definitely one to watch.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> Anyone holding NTU can smile today. The SP is rocketing. While the options have increased they are lagging well behind the heads and are the cheapest entry but the gap is widening by the minute. Something must be going on behind the scenes. a speeding ticket must be around the bend. NTU is definitely one to watch.




Indeed! The stock just rocketed out of nowhere. I was thinking it would consolidate for a couple of weeks around 2.3 because of the rights issue. Somebody wants this stock bad!


----------



## AngusSmart (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

So didnt expect that to happen today.  i jumped in on Lyc instead for a quick day trade and am happy.

Ntu is always on the cards however.. but on the back of the share announcement i didnt see this happening.

any particular reason for this massive jump today?


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Been looking around and haven't managed to find any news.

Could potentially be momo investors as the stock has been ramping up the past few weeks - although I would have thought Friday's drop would have dampened their appetite and kept the SP around the new diluted value.

Could be a case of people in the know accumulating or just rampant momentum investing. Either way, tricky bit is working out when to jump ship


----------



## Southern X (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Kurwa you wrote:

ABC: Profit = $2m, MarCap: $31m
NTU: Profit = $2m, MarCap: $24m  

While this applies to companies with positive cash flow I can't see how it would apply to an exploreco. Therefore another set of metrics must be employed, eg. NPV, EV/pound, (both of which I'll have to learn to calculate). 

NTU's sp will continue to rise once good HREE drilling results are released. For now it's a pure speculation, but with LYC having a substantial position, and the Chinese seemingly squeezed out, NTU is being de-risked.

SX

PS Has anyone noticed the gold sp feeding frenzy in the Yukon? I've got ATC:TSX-V, SMD:TSX-V, and VIT:TSX. Sometimes life is good!


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



Southern X said:


> Kurwa you wrote:
> 
> ABC: Profit = $2m, MarCap: $31m
> NTU: Profit = $2m, MarCap: $24m
> ...




You're quite right in this regard Southern X - however I'd like to stress that I was using 'profit' just to illustrate a point, rather than as a viable metric to use in comparisons. As with all investments, DYOR - it's up to the individual investor to determine appropriate metrics to compare.



Southern X said:


> NTU's sp will continue to rise once good HREE drilling results are released. For now it's a pure speculation, but with LYC having a substantial position, and the Chinese seemingly squeezed out, NTU is being de-risked.




Indeed - it's pure spec until drilling results are released. Thankfully they commence drilling soon


----------



## Southern X (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

KurwaJegoMac,

Forgot to mention, thanks for the investopedia link.

Wish I'd had it for Richfield Ventures, RVC:TSX-V, which this past January to March I was watching like a hawk. I made calculated a crude, and in the end ineffective entry point.

SX


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

No worries 

Sorry to hear about Richfield Ventures, hopefully it didn't set you back too much!


----------



## Southern X (6 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Poorly worded concerning RVC. Meant never entered, and  missed a double.

SX


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (7 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Closed out today, not liking the strong sellers at the upper end of $0.3 - a bit too big a surge with little information available as to why.

Was thinking maybe it was some sort of insider knowledge but then I would have thought that insiders would have tried to get in before the rights issue (which has left a huge spread between the current SP and the current options price).

I'm forecasting a drop to $0.250 -0.3 which i'll probably buy in again at that stage. If i'm wrong, i'll just exercise my rights so no big loss


----------



## Fed23 (8 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

hey guys, 

I have been watching this stock and would like to ask if I jump in today or tomorrow, am I entitled to the 2 for 5 option? (what does 2 for 5 mean by the way, dont bash me)

thanks


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (8 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



Fed23 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have been watching this stock and would like to ask if I jump in today or tomorrow, am I entitled to the 2 for 5 option? (what does 2 for 5 mean by the way, dont bash me)
> 
> thanks




If you buy today you willbe eligible for the rights issue. You have to be a shareholder on the record date which is 17th Sept. You have to pay for the rights by 13th Sept. 

So essentially 13th Sept is the last day you can buy the shares, then you have to hold them until the end of 17th Sept to be eligible. 

A 2 for 5 issue means you will get two shares for every 5 that you own


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (8 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

My apologies, you do not have to pay for the rights by 13th sept - that applies to option holders only. You do however, need to be a shareholder on 17th Sept


----------



## skc (8 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

It's a renounceable rights issue which means the rights are tradable in this case. The code would most probably be NTUR and the price of the rights would be similar to (Last price - exercise price + value of attached option) in a perfect world.

So you don't need to buy the shares if you don't want to.


----------



## Southern X (8 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Not too happy with the proportion of the monies dedicated to drilling for HREEs, $2.0 million when compared to the $4.5 million for Ux exploration (see p. 12 of prospectus). Although it being underwritten by Paterson's is very positive.

According to historical drilling, ie. not JORC or NI-43101 compliant the HREEs are associated with 0.2% Ux, but the proportion of HREE to LREE 65-75% HREE makes my spider senses tingle, p. 19. With the Greens being energy-Luddites the risk is significant, however the Galt property being located in WA is a positive, p. 19.

I've taken my eye off the ball here as I'm holding, watching in sheer awe, and buying more of Atac, ATC:TSX-V (it was what I purchased after missing RVC:TSX-V, ie. short-listed but still lucky). This is the Ventana, Aurelian, Sandfire-like stock we all want to be in at/near the ground floor. 

The last 30 minutes is coming up and I want to see what the big fellas do.

SX


----------



## Southern X (8 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Two things I forgot to mention:

1) Anyone know of an ASX listed exploreco in the Yukon?
2) Good call on the trade Kurwa!

SX


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (8 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



Southern X said:


> Not too happy with the proportion of the monies dedicated to drilling for HREEs, $2.0 million when compared to the $4.5 million for Ux exploration (see p. 12 of prospectus). Although it being underwritten by Paterson's is very positive.
> 
> According to historical drilling, ie. not JORC or NI-43101 compliant the HREEs are associated with 0.2% Ux, but the proportion of HREE to LREE 65-75% HREE makes my spider senses tingle, p. 19. With the Greens being energy-Luddites the risk is significant, however the Galt property being located in WA is a positive, p. 19.
> 
> ...




Some interesting things you pointed out SouthernX. I find it concerning there's lower spend on drilling - could it be that they're exceptionally confident of achieving a good result? I confess that i'm not that strong from the fundamental side of things on NTU, mainly picked up on a TA signal. Was thinking about popping back in at some point - you've definitely given some food for thought. Appreciate it SouthernX!


----------



## AngusSmart (8 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



Southern X said:


> Not too happy with the proportion of the monies dedicated to drilling for HREEs, $2.0 million when compared to the $4.5 million for Ux exploration (see p. 12 of prospectus). Although it being underwritten by Paterson's is very positive.
> 
> According to historical drilling, ie. not JORC or NI-43101 compliant the HREEs are associated with 0.2% Ux, but the proportion of HREE to LREE 65-75% HREE makes my spider senses tingle, p. 19. With the Greens being energy-Luddites the risk is significant, however the Galt property being located in WA is a positive, p. 19.
> 
> ...





Where to find info on ATAC Resources Ltd?

its got a nice last 1 week, how high is it set to go? its still got a rather nice looking RSI


----------



## Southern X (8 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

NTU can't yet be certain/confident of what HREEs they have hold of. Two salient points though are: a) LYC taking a 9.44% position, I'm assuming they took these funds from the "cost over-run" allocated to LAMP, so they better be sure, and; b) from p. 32 insiders have sub-underwritten the issue to the tune of $464,000: Griffin $264,000, $100,000 for McCavana and Bauk. I like it when the insiders have their own skin in the game, after all who knows better.

With reference to ATC: website atacresources.com (note SMD's share position)

With reference to potential: a paltry 2 million ounces valued at $2 billion divided by shares gives a price of $20/sh. This is NOTHING in comparison to a new Carlin trend, ie. an entire gold DISTRICT has been discovered, and located within ATC's 100% owned 1400Km²! I can't look at the chart for fear of a nose bleed.

Now back to Earth.

SX


----------



## Southern X (9 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Five Things:

1) Australian policy on Ux, especially with the Greens' new power.
2) The massive share dilution.
3) Allocating significantly more money to Ux drilling rather than HREE discovery.
4) Mr. Market says sell.
5) Our shower is leaking!

So I'm out with a tidy, not great, profit (which our plumber will share in) and may re-enter under $0.20.

Good Luck and Happy Hunting

SX


----------



## AngusSmart (9 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Mr X,

avoca and anatolia (canadian) gold are apparently joining up. so theres your canadian asx listed aussie company.


----------



## Southern X (9 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Seems Areva had the same thought as me as far as selling...

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100909/pdf/01096777.pdf

...Eight and a half million shares.

Prior posts have calculated entry points, well reasoned too. I'm in the sub $0.20 camp based primarily on dilution, 40% give or take at $0.16. This was announced prior to open on 3.9.10, with NTU closing that day at $0.235. Before the trading halt NTU closed at $0.26.

Knocking a third off: the 40% being offset by a) cash infusion, and b) HREE speculation (I could give a rat's tinker about the Ux, Phospahate, etc!!)  I'll ballpark a third off. Using $0.235 as a base, taking a third off, et voila, $0.156.

Right then, I'll be preying around/below $0.16.

All a guess as I debate whether or not to bother. Speaking about bother, there seems to be a bit of that about concerning gold. The ASX is full of Au explorecos and near term producers (Uh, Angus, the ANO AVO merger with their respective holes in Turkey and WA put them a ways from the Yukon) now to begin the search. (Last night was an ATC buying opportunity. At least I hope so ;-)

Good Luck, and guesses welcome, but don't forget to show your rough work, reasoning.

SX


----------



## nioka (9 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

There seems to be a popular opinion that when there is a company capital raising that the shares are diluted to a point where the SP should be reduced according to the degree of dilution. In the case of NTU I see some calculations that reduce the future SP even as far as the price of the newly offered shares.

History in some cases supports this but it should not be the case here. Take a company that is prospecting. It uses up all the cash it has without finding that Eldorado and to continue it needs new cash. That company is basically starting again and at the value of the new issue. I can name a few that are the real penny dreadfuls. I dont consider NTU as one of those.

Then there are companies that do find something. They get value for the past expenditure but to go further with their project they need more funds. Those funds will be used to put further value in the company. The do not just replace funds used up but they add to funds that were NOT used up.

NTU has value for the use of past funds and it will add value by using new funds. What these values are will be seen in time. In the meantime the market will be subject to the whims of traders, funds and possibly those with eyes on NTU as a takeover target. Remember that most mineral explorers are eyed by their bigger brothers as a source of new raw materials. 

Which leads to an examination of the fundamentals. These suggest that NTU may have found valuable rare earth deposits. This is assumed because both the Chinese government and the biggest Rare earth company outside China, Lynas, have both taken more than a token interest in NTU. This does not even take into account the uranium potential.

Even after the cash raising NTU will be a small cap company with big potential. The potential is enormous in my opinion so I will not be prepared to sell at this stage regardless of the SP. If the falls that some predict arrive I will be adding to my holding. I am not even prepared to trade for freebies as I would not like to "out" at any stage of this interesting company.

DYOR these are my opinions only.


----------



## Southern X (10 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

Nioka, at the risk of contradicting my last post, Ampella AMX, spectacularly illustrates your point today

SX


----------



## foxtrot (16 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

I agree NTU looks promising.. but i have to admit, this is the first time Bob Brown has ever scared me (I though i'd never see the day):


----------



## springhill (16 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> History in some cases supports this but it should not be the case here. Take a company that is prospecting. It uses up all the cash it has without finding that Eldorado and to continue it needs new cash. That company is basically starting again and at the value of the new issue. I can name a few that are the real penny dreadfuls. I dont consider NTU as one of those.




Hi Nioka, would it be overstepping the line in asking what are those you consider to be the 'penny dreadfuls' as i always consider them a rebound play if there is potential for other projects that are worth researching? Bear in mind i'm not asking for free info, just an idea of those you have in mind and am more than willing to fully research them myself and see if they suit my investment style.
I would be more than willing to collaberate my thoughts with you/and/or ASF members via discussion
from public post, PM or not at all. Whichever suits you.


----------



## nioka (16 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



springhill said:


> Hi Nioka, would it be overstepping the line in asking what are those you consider to be the 'penny dreadfuls' as i always consider them a rebound play if there is potential for other projects that are worth researching? Bear in mind i'm not asking for free info, just an idea of those you have in mind and am more than willing to fully research them myself and see if they suit my investment style.
> I would be more than willing to collaberate my thoughts with you/and/or ASF members via discussion
> from public post, PM or not at all. Whichever suits you.




An example of some stocks that I have held that I consider penny dreadfuls are MHL, ESI, and LKO. I still hold MHL and LKO as I traded for freebies in them. LKO now has a deal with Beach that MAY pay off and CFE took an interest in MHL that also MAY pay off. These companies have a massive number of shares as they continually offer SPPs to remain solvent. ESI is a question mark but never seems to come up with the goods and is always on the brink of progress.

I mention those as there is a faint possibility of them going somewhere. There are others that I am not prepared to name as I can not think of anything good to say about them to offset the disgust that they are still allowed to remain listed.

I keep looking at penny dreadfuls but they need to come up with positive fundamentals before I give them more than a glance. NTU was one of those that I kept away from until the rare earth possibilities came to light. In my estimation it was then out of one class and into another.

CER at one stage was entering the penny dreadful stage but the fundamentals were good in my eyes so I jumped in there near the bottom for what became a proverbial ten bagger.  LYC was another that is now close to a ten bagger also.

So there are penny stocks around that are not so dreadful. There are others that are used as director and management petty cash funds, they are the dreadful ones.


----------



## basg4 (16 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> LYC was another that is now close to a ten bagger also.




LYC is ten bagger in terms of EUR, up more than 1400% from March 2009 and I hope it is just begining. As of NTU, I am prepared to jump into for everything looks very promising ( other speculative play is ORM, IMHO )


----------



## nioka (16 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



basg4 said:


> LYC is ten bagger in terms of EUR, up more than 1400% from March 2009 and I hope it is just begining. As of NTU, I am prepared to jump into for everything looks very promising ( other speculative play is ORM, IMHO )




LYC is a tenbagger plus  IF you bought all your holding at the bottom and held till now. This is the difference in paper trades and actually being in the market.  In fact my first purchase in LYC was around 37c and I bought again on the way up to 72c. I then followed it down to the bottom averaging down and have bought on the way up as far as 83c. That way I am a bit off a ten bagger. 

Not many investors can invest at the bottom and hold till the top but I do see your point. I did however get into NTU near the bottom with a fair number,  will not be adding and will hold long term so maybe it will be the ten bagger.


----------



## skyQuake (16 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> LYC is a tenbagger plus  IF you bought all your holding at the bottom and held till now. This is the difference in paper trades and actually being in the market.  In fact my first purchase in LYC was around 37c and I bought again on the way up to 72c. I then followed it down to the bottom averaging down and have bought on the way up as far as 83c. That way I am a bit off a ten bagger.
> 
> Not many investors can invest at the bottom and hold till the top but I do see your point. I did however get into NTU near the bottom with a fair number,  will not be adding and will hold long term so maybe it will be the ten bagger.




If you're a holder, you can sell your NTU's and buy the oppies to convert, effectively lowering ur entry price.
or increasing holdings at no cost/


----------



## nioka (16 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



skyQuake said:


> If you're a holder, you can sell your NTU's and buy the oppies to convert, effectively lowering ur entry price.
> or increasing holdings at no cost/




I should have said that I would be taking up the offer and I do also hold NTUOB.  Anyone not taking up the offer could sell the rights at a fair price.


----------



## 5424577 (23 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

When is the drilling in John galt and browns ranges scheduled to commence? - im getting a feeling after reading their prospectus thoroughly that this is not on their priority list and will continue to ride their hype on rock chip samples.


----------



## nioka (23 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

The alarm bells are ringing.

 "On 7 September two Japanese coast guard vessels and a Chinese fishing trawler collided in an area of the East China Sea that Japan controls but China claims sovereignty over. The crew has been released but Japan is still holding the captain, believing he deliberately rammed their boats after being ordered to stop fishing in the disputed waters.

It is the Chinese retaliation that has alarmed not just the Japanese. It has banned exports of rare earths to Japan.

The use of China's dominance of rare earths as negotiating leverage in the non-commercial dispute with Japan will confirm the reservations in the West about the danger of allowing China to retain that dominance.

There were already concerns about the rationale for the cut to export quotas earlier this year, with the cynical interpreting it as an attempt by the Chinese to ensure that its control of their processing was extended to manufacture of the finished products, helping to push its own manufacturing up the value-add chain.

The threat to Japan's industrial base caused the Japanese to start stockpiling reserves. In the US, where the widespread use of rare earths in military applications adds another strategic dimension, there has been talk of subsiding the re-opening of production that was shut down by a combination of low prices and low-cost competition from China a decade ago.

If the export quotas provide motivation for China's customers to look for supply elsewhere, the embargo of exports to Japan adds urgency now that it is clear China is prepared to use its dominance in a geopolitical context."

Above is part of an article from;

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...Ferrous-pd20100923-9K9AY?OpenDocument&src=sph

These types of news items keep coming up and while they do then the interest in rare earths will keep increasing.


----------



## Southern X (24 September 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

According to NTU's prospectus Ux is their drilling priority as rated by their budgeting. I fundamentally don't understand prioritizing Ux over HREE!?!

Sure, it's best to invest when a commodity has (is finished) tanking; but how about the notion of going after HREEs when most don't know these substaces, and their value, even exist?!

I'm going to have to look into NTU, and anything they have on HREEs, beyond LYC's/Chinese endorsement, to see if there's "hidden" shareholder value... Must be? Nevertheless, I am disappointed. Which brings me to another investing acorn, "be buying when everyone's crying."

Ah well, there's gold for now.

SX


----------



## 5424577 (16 December 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*

announcement out folks poor uranium results, now nil mention of uranium exploration in 2011, and now gold and REE exploration in 2011.


----------



## 1nvstor (23 December 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



5424577 said:


> announcement out folks poor uranium results, now nil mention of uranium exploration in 2011, and now gold and REE exploration in 2011.




I've had a rough ride with these guys. Bought at 32c, accidently triggered them at 30c. And gut feeling told me to rebuy at 42.5, 38.5 and 36.5. 

Happy to sit on a loss and wait. It's only my first year of trading. Maybe I should stick to the 4 big banks and get divi's.


----------



## nioka (23 December 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



1nvstor said:


> I've had a rough ride with these guys. Bought at 32c, accidently triggered them at 30c. And gut feeling told me to rebuy at 42.5, 38.5 and 36.5.
> 
> Happy to sit on a loss and wait. It's only my first year of trading. Maybe I should stick to the 4 big banks and get divi's.




NTU's future, as far as i am concerned, is tied up in rare earths. If drill results confirm the values that are expected then they are a great asset at the right time. The company must think so also as they are going to have a change of name without the "uranium" being mentioned. The fact that Lynas have taken a significant holding means a lot. The rare earth composition looks like being heavily composed of the more rare rare earths and ones that are not so abundant in the Mt Weld ore that is Lynas's main supply. With Lynas being the forerunner in this business their holding adds value to NTU. 

A little patience is required and there is some risk as there is with all prospecting miners but the rewards may be there for those that can afford a little risk.

 I hold a reasonable number of NTU and I have no intention of selling at this stage. I hold only for the rare earth. Any value from uranium would be a bonus.


----------



## 1nvstor (23 December 2010)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> NTU's future, as far as i am concerned, is tied up in rare earths. If drill results confirm the values that are expected then they are a great asset at the right time. The company must think so also as they are going to have a change of name without the "uranium" being mentioned. The fact that Lynas have taken a significant holding means a lot. The rare earth composition looks like being heavily composed of the more rare rare earths and ones that are not so abundant in the Mt Weld ore that is Lynas's main supply. With Lynas being the forerunner in this business their holding adds value to NTU.
> 
> A little patience is required and there is some risk as there is with all prospecting miners but the rewards may be there for those that can afford a little risk.
> 
> I hold a reasonable number of NTU and I have no intention of selling at this stage. I hold only for the rare earth. Any value from uranium would be a bonus.




Feedback is certainly appreciated. I'm thinking of selling and re-adjusting my position. Trying to get a lower entry price. That fact Lynas holds around 10% comforts me


----------



## 1nvstor (10 January 2011)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> LYC is a tenbagger plus  IF you bought all your holding at the bottom and held till now. This is the difference in paper trades and actually being in the market.  In fact my first purchase in LYC was around 37c and I bought again on the way up to 72c. I then followed it down to the bottom averaging down and have bought on the way up as far as 83c. That way I am a bit off a ten bagger.
> 
> Not many investors can invest at the bottom and hold till the top but I do see your point. I did however get into NTU near the bottom with a fair number,  will not be adding and will hold long term so maybe it will be the ten bagger.




Just out of Interest nioka... Are you still holding your Lynas @ 37 cents? Have been following your posts carefully. Will NTU miss the rare earth boat as they aren't producing? Will ARU affect this 10 bag play if they are producing too?


----------



## nioka (10 January 2011)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



1nvstor said:


> Just out of Interest nioka... Are you still holding your Lynas @ 37 cents? Have been following your posts carefully. Will NTU miss the rare earth boat as they aren't producing? Will ARU affect this 10 bag play if they are producing too?




Yes I still hold LYC. It will never be a ten bagger for me because I am still averaging up. There is so much manipulation of the SP that it keeps giving out great trading opportunities. Especially "Buy Friday/ Sell Monday" trades.

With NTU I am buying the options now as they are better priced than the heads, working out a cent or two cheaper at this stage. That gives a chance to lever for better numbers without margin borrowing rates. They are probably priced that way because some investors are probably expecting to get an SPP issue at a cheaper rate. That may even the score in the long run but I'll take the risk with the options as being the best bet.

With LYC having an interest in NTU I doubt that NTU will miss the boat. They may even end up beating ARU to profitability. They have  (hopefully) heavier rare earths that may make LYC get them into concentrate production very early in the piece. The heavy rare earths are the more valuable and more saleable.


----------



## 1nvstor (10 January 2011)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> Yes I still hold LYC. It will never be a ten bagger for me because I am still averaging up. There is so much manipulation of the SP that it keeps giving out great trading opportunities. Especially "Buy Friday/ Sell Monday" trades.
> 
> With NTU I am buying the options now as they are better priced than the heads, working out a cent or two cheaper at this stage. That gives a chance to lever for better numbers without margin borrowing rates. They are probably priced that way because some investors are probably expecting to get an SPP issue at a cheaper rate. That may even the score in the long run but I'll take the risk with the options as being the best bet.
> 
> With LYC having an interest in NTU I doubt that NTU will miss the boat. They may even end up beating ARU to profitability. They have  (hopefully) heavier rare earths that may make LYC get them into concentrate production very early in the piece. The heavy rare earths are the more valuable and more saleable.




That's awesome to hear nioka, soothes my soul a little bit because I just bought the ntuoa options. Are you waiting till September or March year to exercise your options?


----------



## nioka (10 January 2011)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



1nvstor said:


> That's awesome to hear nioka, soothes my soul a little bit because I just bought the ntuoa options. Are you waiting till September or March year to exercise your options?




I doubt that I will still have them by that date. When they get ahead of the fully paid less the conversion price I will "convert" them by trading for the fully paids.


----------



## 1nvstor (10 January 2011)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> I doubt that I will still have them by that date. When they get ahead of the fully paid less the conversion price I will "convert" them by trading for the fully paids.




I am not sure what you mean, so what happens is if I hold to exercise date I get a choice to hold or convert? 

Say if I have 30000 NTUOA options, once I sell them I will have NTU shares and then can sell them?

How much does the conversion cost?


----------



## nioka (10 January 2011)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



1nvstor said:


> I am not sure what you mean, so what happens is if I hold to exercise date I get a choice to hold or convert?
> 
> Say if I have 30000 NTUOA options, once I sell them I will have NTU shares and then can sell them?
> 
> How much does the conversion cost?




NTUOA 20c conversion. NTUOB 15c conversion. They could be converted any time but they are not due for conversion at this stage. They are options to buy at that price before a particular date.


----------



## 1nvstor (14 January 2011)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> NTUOA 20c conversion. NTUOB 15c conversion. They could be converted any time but they are not due for conversion at this stage. They are options to buy at that price before a particular date.




When are you converting NIOKA?


----------



## nioka (14 January 2011)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



1nvstor said:


> When are you converting NIOKA?




I doubt that I will still have them at conversion time butdefinitely not before the due date. I will probably trade them for head stock when they are valued well above the head stock after taking into consideration the amount to be paid.


----------



## 1nvstor (14 January 2011)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



nioka said:


> I doubt that I will still have them at conversion time butdefinitely not before the due date. I will probably trade them for head stock when they are valued well above the head stock after taking into consideration the amount to be paid.




I am so sorry for bothering you, I really didn't understand what that meant? Say I have 30000 NTUOA options and I bought them for 22.5cents how can I sell them for the most profit?


----------



## nioka (14 January 2011)

*Re: NTU - Northern Uranium*



1nvstor said:


> I am so sorry for bothering you, I really didn't understand what that meant? Say I have 30000 NTUOA options and I bought them for 22.5cents how can I sell them for the most profit?




Today the SP is such that it would be profitable to convert them to fully paid then sell. That is not usually the case with options nor may it be the case next week. Usually the options attract a premium. Normally people just trade or hold the options until it is time for the payment to be made or the option lapses. What you have is an option to buy the share at a given price at any time before the expiry date.


----------



## nioka (21 March 2011)

It has been some time since there has been posts on NTU. Firstly a name change from Northern Uranium to Northern Minerals. The name change reflects the change in the direction that the company is taking. Rare earths are now the focus although the uranium potential still exists. The future for NTU rests on the results of the rare earth drilling and assays. 

This didn't stop the companies SP from some drastic falls following the Japanese disaster and the questions it asks regarding the safety of uranium fuelled power stations. The SP appears to be recovering. I'll continue to hold while ever Lynas continues to hold or some poor drilling results frighten me away.


----------



## frankie_boy (22 March 2011)

nioka said:


> It has been some time since there has been posts on NTU. Firstly a name change from Northern Uranium to Northern Minerals. The name change reflects the change in the direction that the company is taking. Rare earths are now the focus although the uranium potential still exists. The future for NTU rests on the results of the rare earth drilling and assays.
> 
> This didn't stop the companies SP from some drastic falls following the Japanese disaster and the questions it asks regarding the safety of uranium fuelled power stations. The SP appears to be recovering. I'll continue to hold while ever Lynas continues to hold or some poor drilling results frighten me away.




after watching this stock for a few months, had been tempted to invest.. But thought i missed the run so i just held off, then when it tanked after the JED, I was going to jump in and I didnt.. silly me.. 

will keep watching


----------



## frankie_boy (22 March 2011)

Okay.. NTU has an inquiry...

why is it so....


----------



## Logique (1 April 2011)

Very tidy from a technical viewpoint, an impressive bounce from around 0.40 post-Japan earthquake. I like that sort of resilience in a stock. Been following for a while.

Looks like NTU choosing to emphasize REE over U was a good call. Many thanks to posters keeping us informed - especially Nioka.

NTU probably attracting some other Lynas refugees like me this morning.


----------



## nioka (5 April 2011)

Faith rewarded with investing in NTU. News that the heavy rare earth deposit has been confirmed has caused a boost to the SP today.


----------



## Logique (5 April 2011)

Cheers Nioka. 
I notice that we book-end the state by location.

The market seemd to like the discovery of Heavy Rare Earths HREE at the John Galt prospect in the Kimberley. HREE being a segment even harder to find than the regular REE's and expected to be in pronounced shortage in 2014. 

Been a while since I've had a stock run up (initially) 35% on an announcement.


----------



## awg (5 April 2011)

The fact that Yttrium and Dyprosium make up such a large percentage is very significant.

These are No1 and 2 on the critical list, and if you check the metal.pages, they have gone up a lot.

I couldnt help but buy some more when I read that ann, and expect the SP to be >$1, sooner, rather than later.

good day all round to be a REE-suite holder


----------



## nioka (11 April 2011)

Good movement forward for NTU today. Options are still the best buy although not available in any quantity. Still got a little to go to reach its all time high of $1.475 but up over 15% today and a four year high. This is despite no new news release but it may indicate one is on the way. NTU certainly has been a good earner to this point of time.


----------



## cranium (11 April 2011)

maybe the news on Friday about Dudley Kingsworth joining the board as a real earth expert helped the price a little today?
http://203.15.147.66/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=NTU


----------



## nioka (11 April 2011)

cranium said:


> maybe the news on Friday about Dudley Kingsworth joining the board as a real earth expert helped the price a little today?
> http://203.15.147.66/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=NTU




No doubt it helped but it was known a week earlier and probably helped the SP earlier on. There are other factors at work in the rare earth business that is promoting confidence all round with most rare earth stocks having a good run at the moment.


----------



## boff (20 May 2011)

This from the BBC today.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13465478
_"China has expanded export quotas for rare earth metals, further tightening its grip on the minerals used in a number of high-tech electronics.

From Friday, iron alloys containing more than 10% of rare earths will fall under the export quota, the commerce ministry said in a statement."_

I expect this to bode will for NTU.


----------



## boff (27 July 2011)

Well this'll be interesting. Massive volume on the run up to close yesterday and an 18% SP increase followed by a trading halt pending an announcement r.e. drilling results.
As a shareholder in it for the long term I'm not that fussed about the SP spike but it does still annoy me that there were almost certainly trades conducted with information not in the public domain.


----------



## nioka (27 July 2011)

boff said:


> Well this'll be interesting. Massive volume on the run up to close yesterday and an 18% SP increase followed by a trading halt pending an announcement r.e. drilling results.
> As a shareholder in it for the long term I'm not that fussed about the SP spike but it does still annoy me that there were almost certainly trades conducted with information not in the public domain.




Definitely a leaky boat. The only consolation is that it indicates good news. I would hope that the management takes action and that anyone profiting from using confidential in this way gets short shift. It shouldn't be hard to trace the share register would certainly have any information required. I remember during WW2 there used to be posters all over the place that said "loose lips sink ships".

We assume that the announcement is about drill results. It may turn out to be a capital raising or a takeover offer. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Logique (28 July 2011)

Or an offtake agreement. And a please explain from ASIC.


----------



## boff (28 July 2011)

Definitely drill results. As per announcement - _"trading halt pending release of an announcement regarding preliminary drill results from the exploration program currently underway at the Browns Range Project"_


----------



## nioka (28 July 2011)

Definitely drill results. Good results that proves the leaky boat theory. Up a little today on a bad day all round. If you look at the SP a week ago (before the leak) we have shown quite an increase. Good news on the US fiscal problem should lift the market and establish new highs for NTU. A good report also from LYC should also reflect in the SP of NTU as once LYC get into production there is a good chance that they will need some of the heavy rare earths that they lack to a degree. Heavy rare earths that NTU seem to be finding.


----------



## KTrade (13 September 2011)

Positive drilling results, but seems to have little impact on SP.  Any reason why ?  I only go by the report summary and have no clue with regard to the technical geology readings.  Thanks.


----------



## KTrade (11 July 2012)

China reported will be importer of HRE by 2014

http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/...ole-in-rare-earths-could-be-importer-by-2014/


----------



## boff (14 August 2012)

Well I hope you chaps were loading up when the SP was in the 20 ´s. I really do think that those days are behind us. With the Wolverine results due any moment and a JORC to follow in the next 1 to 3 months I believe that the bigger market players will start to sit up and take notice.


----------



## Chasero (15 August 2012)

boff said:


> Well I hope you chaps were loading up when the SP was in the 20 ´s. I really do think that those days are behind us. With the Wolverine results due any moment and a JORC to follow in the next 1 to 3 months I believe that the bigger market players will start to sit up and take notice.




I dont know whether its T/A or fundamentally people are buying because of results due...


----------



## greggles (15 October 2018)

A share price spike for Northern Minerals today after the company announced that it has entered into a subscription agreement with NRE Industrial Group Limited (NRE) to raise $25 million. NRE is a subsidiary of Northern Rare Earth SYL High-tech Co., Ltd, a specialist rare earth separation company based in China. The Company also executed a further $2 million subscription agreement with a private sophisticated investor which is 22,222,222 shares at 9 cents to be received by 31 October 2018.

The $25 million subscription is comprised of four tranches:







The funds raised under the subscription agreement will be used to progress development of the Company's Browns Range Heavy Rare Earth Pilot Plant Project and to accelerate the Company's enhancement initiatives for Browns Range, exploration efforts at Browns Range as well as for general working capital.

The market liked the announcement and NTU is currently up 9% today to 8.5c.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 November 2018)

*Rare earth mineral discovery set to make Australia a major player in electric vehicle supply chain*

*https://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/2...ind-to-boost-electric-vehicle-sector/10562460*


----------



## greggles (17 May 2019)

NTU hammered this morning after the company announced that it has received formal notification from AusIndustry that AusIndustry is of the opinion that the Company's 2016/17 and 2017/18 R&D Claims relate to activities that are "ineligible R&D activities" which would not be eligible for the R&D tax offset for those income years.

As a result, the company is now required to repay to the ATO the $10.78 million that the ATO released to the Company in February 2019 that represented 50% of the $21.56 million tax offset that the Company claimed for the 2017/18 income year. The Company also expects that it would be required to repay the amount paid by the ATO for the 2016/17 income year (being approximately $2.6 million), potentially together with interest and penalties (which are yet to be determined).

A disappointing outcome for shareholders.

NTU down 22.37% to 5.9c this morning following the announcement.


----------



## VERUS8 (12 February 2020)

greggles said:


> NTU hammered this morning after the company announced that it has received formal notification from AusIndustry that AusIndustry is of the opinion that the Company's 2016/17 and 2017/18 R&D Claims relate to activities that are "ineligible R&D activities" which would not be eligible for the R&D tax offset for those income years.
> 
> As a result, the company is now required to repay to the ATO the $10.78 million that the ATO released to the Company in February 2019 that represented 50% of the $21.56 million tax offset that the Company claimed for the 2017/18 income year. The Company also expects that it would be required to repay the amount paid by the ATO for the 2016/17 income year (being approximately $2.6 million), potentially together with interest and penalties (which are yet to be determined).
> 
> ...



NTU management have done an outstanding job raising funds to keep the lights on for this long. While I doubt this company will ever run into anything more than a speculative short term investment, I’m afraid it’s nearing the end of the road. 
The company has large debt with multiple institutions and is finding it harder and harder to raise money. i give the company till the one of year before administrators are called in. Looks like Sino Steel will get the lot being a secured creditor. The tax man will lose out as the millions of tax payers dollars that have been pored into this company will never be paid back. 
It’s an absolute disgrace.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 May 2020)

from the earlier hype







> It is called *dysprosium *and it's set to play a big part in the future of the world. The rare earth is a key ingredient for emerging technologies and is used in magnets for electric vehicles. It can be found in Western Australia and [in July 2017] Australia's first ''heavy rare earths mine'' was officially opened at a remote site south-east of Halls Creek, just 6 kms from the WA-NT border. Known as Browns Range, the $56 million pilot project was officially opened by WA Premier Mark McGowan. Mr McGowan said the mine was the first of its kind outside China and was a "wonderful opportunity" for the state...



https://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/2017-07-28/dysprosium-focus-of-wa-rare-earth-mine-project/8741416

Then there's been a thirst for capital, raisings and stumbles and ATO having a look at tax offsets and 'national interest' concerns (Trump ordered the Defense Department to spur production of a range of rare-earth magnets used in military hardware amid concerns China could restrict exports of the products. U.S. Geological Survey scientists have also visited projects in Australia in the past year, including NTU’s Browns Range development. - Jul'19 )and talk of offtakes (Thyssenkrupp - Aug 19) and stumbles and capital raisings and R&D tax offset claims now eligible.

Where are we now? The SP is lurching along. bouncing along the bottom.

_"...on 20 April 2020, the Company has entered into a number of subscription agreements with sophisticated investors to raise A$22m at A$0.02.  The Company also announced a Share Purchase Plan priced at A$0.02. On 20 April 2020 the Company also announced the rejection by the Treasurer of the A$20m placement to Baogang as originally announced on 15 August 2019 at A$0.062." _(lucky for Baogang?)

Buy are they borrowing from Peter to pay Paul?

And now, with some money in the door, there's a notice about Soluna , 50% owned by Lithium Australia (LIT) and 50% Chinese, collaborating with NTU to develop a renewable-energy and battery-storage facility for NTU’s Browns Range mining camp in Western Australia (right now, Browns River operation is on care-and-maintenance 'due to Covid-19').


> Browns Range is typical of many remote mining operations in that both the accommodation camp and processing plant there are reliant on diesel for power generation. Together, Soluna and NTU plan to reduce the carbon footprint of the entire facility – initially by lowering the operating and maintenance costs associated with diesel power generation at the accommodation camp. Soluna will provide the necessary expertise, as well as the photovoltaic power generator and energy-storage system in the form of lithium-ion battery packs designed specifically for that application.




All seems rather elaborate. Think I'll watch from a distance.


----------



## aus_trader (20 October 2020)

I've been watching this one along with a whole host of other Rare Earth plays...

Decided to purchase some NTU shares after doing a fair bit of stock research across the various RE stocks in the ASX. Details of the purchase and my current spec holdings are in *Speculative Stock Portfolio*.


----------



## aus_trader (21 October 2020)

Interesting article today on the rush for the Rare Earths...















						Lynas highlights global moves to secure rare earths
					

The rare earths miner said it is actively engaging with governments over plans to ease China’s grip over the crucial sector which has become central to global trade tensions.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 October 2020)

This for my sins is my pick for the November 2020 competition. *NTU. *It is all about Rare Earths as the USA continues its "end of empire" strategy, said earths being mostly found in China. This all very complicated for this simple soul. The stuff they are after is dysprosium, and they have enough dosh to last for about another year. 

Dysprosium as luck would have it is found on the WA/NT border and NTU are there as we speak a drilling. 

See @Dona Ferentes post above for further details. 

I found dysprosium on the periodic table but said table looks nothing like the one I learnt.




gg


----------



## jbocker (2 November 2020)

Drilling commences. Brown Range Mineral Resource. 8000m by Christmas. Focus on greenfield drilling and follow up to previous intersections.
Hopefully this should prove very encouraging.

From ASX website:


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02303307-6A1005172?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2021)

> Company requests the trading halt pending the release of an announcement in relation to the Company’s results from the assays from the drilling campaign at Browns Range announced to the ASX on 2 November 2020 and responding to an ASX query.




now that was at 4:11 after the 3:20pm Pause in Trading

which sort of postdates market action
3month, daily






5 day; 15 minute:






mmmmm.


----------



## barney (15 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> now that was at 4:11 after the 3:20pm Pause in Trading




I'm sure @aus_trader is not unhappy with proceedings!  

Well done Aus. The ship might be a little leaky, but the Punters like it


----------



## aus_trader (18 January 2021)

barney said:


> I'm sure @aus_trader is not unhappy with proceedings!
> 
> Well done Aus. The ship might be a little leaky, but the Punters like it



Thanks barnz, I am holding and watching what the announcement is when it comes out of the trading halt.


----------



## aus_trader (19 January 2021)

Came out of Trading Halt with +ve drilling results, but the market thought they were -ve   




But then again, overall market was down today


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Came out of Trading Halt with +ve drilling results, but the market thought they were -ve




Interesting that the Company down played the preliminary results in their "please explain" letter

The Market seems to have made a different assessment.

Currently up 28% to .055  

Your shout Aus!


----------



## aus_trader (20 January 2021)

Yeah mon !


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Yeah mon !




Lol ...... I enjoy seeing other people have a win.  

Well done @aus_trader   You did the research. You took the punt. You reap the spoils


----------



## aus_trader (20 January 2021)

barney said:


> Lol ...... I enjoy seeing other people have a win.
> 
> Well done @aus_trader   You did the research. You took the punt. You reap the spoils



I've had it all along in my spec portfolio thread along with my research and reasoning. Time went by as it did nothing for a while... 

Then it started moving up and few ASF members bought the break out. Our friend @frugal.rock openly said he bought it as well when breaking out. So hope it's made a few bucks 💲 for a few of us members or currently sitting on an open profit 💸


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I've had it all along in my spec portfolio thread along with my research and reasoning.
> Our friend @frugal.rock openly said he bought it as well




Indeed Aus and well done.  

The Rock  (@frugal.rock for new chums to ASF ) has been on fire as you elude to


----------



## aus_trader (20 January 2021)

barney said:


> Indeed Aus and well done.
> 
> The Rock  (@frugal.rock for new chums to ASF ) has been on fire as you elude to



Yeah, how lucky we are to have "The Rock" with us !


----------



## frugal.rock (20 January 2021)

I used to have a six pack, now I've got a slab....


----------



## aus_trader (20 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I used to have a six pack, now I've got a slab....



My six pack is still in there somewhere but now covered by a slab and love handles 🤓


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

Dwayne is the spitting image of me ... seriously. I would not joke about something like that!




Aarh sorry. I may have been having a Nanna nap for a second there😴


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2021)

barney said:


> Dwayne is the spitting image of me ... seriously. I would not joke about something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you mean, i'm sick of the promo people photo shopping Chris Hemsworth's head, onto my body. 
Back to Northern minerals, isn't there exploration area at Mt Brown, close to the Lynas Mt Weld mine?


----------



## aus_trader (21 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Back to Northern minerals, isn't there exploration area at Mt Brown, close to the Lynas Mt Weld mine?



I don't know much about WA, but it's in the northern part of the state:





Another interesting fact I found that may be positive for Rare Earth stocks on the ASX such as NTU. Just saw the news of possibly the biggest RE runner PM8 is being de-listed from the stock exchange:





confirmed:





Institutions and funds looking to invest into RE stocks will have one less to park funds into...


----------



## Dark1975 (12 February 2021)

NTU - trading halt 
I read on Afr , after announcing it was fast tracking reaching commercial rare earth's production ,
Ntu is seeking a cash injection to make it all happen

Please DYOR please


----------



## aus_trader (13 February 2021)

Dark1975 said:


> NTU - trading halt
> I read on Afr , after announcing it was fast tracking reaching commercial rare earth's production ,
> Ntu is seeking a cash injection to make it all happen
> 
> Please DYOR please



Yes, trading halt in place for announcing a capital raising...






Well, if they raise at a discount to the current share price, investors may get a chance to get in at a cheaper price from the recent rally and existing shareholders may be able to top up their holding.


----------



## aus_trader (1 March 2021)

Now that the Capital Raising (CR) is done and dusted and share price has dipped well below the CR price, I think this could be in for some recovery...





Lynas is leading the way, so other good Rare Earth candidates on the asx like NTU should follow IMO.


----------



## sptrawler (10 August 2021)

NTU haven't done much since the capital raising.


----------



## aus_trader (10 August 2021)

sptrawler said:


> NTU haven't done much since the capital raising.



Has been too quiet and share price had drifted too far south in the past, so it was sold out of the spec portfolio a while back.

I will look at it again when they start producing and see if the operation is profitable enough for me to consider owning a few shares in. I was impressed by @barney's RE stock as to how quickly the management got it to production.

With mining companies I think it's great to see the people at the helm get the thing going right from the get-go. Even if it's a small operation, if they get it running and then fund further exploration / acquisitions etc from that it's a good sign.

I've seen great deposits go to waste and management sit on them for decades continuously taking the shareholders for goose chases and spruik them up each time to raise capital till they have a hole in their pocket. Not saying anything about NTU with this regard, but I think people/shareholders are scared when  they don't see progress to kick the share price along.


----------



## sptrawler (10 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Has been too quiet and share price had drifted too far south in the past, so it was sold out of the spec portfolio a while back.
> 
> I will look at it again when they start producing and see if the operation is profitable enough for me to consider owning a few shares in. I was impressed by @barney's RE stock as to how quickly the management got it to production.
> 
> ...



Agree completely, I looked into them when the Browns Range find was big news, decided there was a long road to travel. It might be worth keeping an eye on announcements, because they are reasonably close to port facilities, if the have something to ship.


----------



## aus_trader (10 August 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Agree completely, I looked into them when the Browns Range find was big news, decided there was a long road to travel. It might be worth keeping an eye on announcements, because they are reasonably close to port facilities, if the have something to ship.



Yeah, once they start making shipments we'll really see how profitable the mining operation is.

Who knows if it ends up having huge profit margins, they may start throwing off juicy dividend payments and I'll certainly be interested collecting those as a shareholder then...


----------



## mullokintyre (2 September 2021)

NTU had a little run up last few day.
Now highest its been since back in Feb.
Have a spec sell order in at 49, may have to revisit that one.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (27 January 2022)

@aus_trader NTU seem to be back where they were 12 months ago, after the capital raising, still drilling and doesn't look like any digging going on.
Could be time for another capital raising?



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02479316-6A1073936?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 October 2022)

Iluka will help finance the development of Northern Minerals’ heavy rare earths Browns Range project through a $15 million convertible note and $5 million share placement.

Iluka could eventually end up with a 19.9 per cent stake in Northern and provide funding of up to $78 million if certain conditions are met under the terms of the agreement between the two companies.

The deal is set to give Iluka access to feedstock from a deposit rich in heavy rare earths materials dysprosium (Dy) and terbium (Tb).


----------

